# Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Ok, C2 is in the works off making a 630cc mk3 setup.
This setup has been avaliable for the US 12V mk4 VR6.
What is the boost limit, and how does a stock/lowered compression 12V like it?








Is there anyone out there that boost over 20 psi on a "stock" VR6 12V?
Im thinking about the mk3 setup when it comes out, and are just curious.
I know Foffa2002 boosted like 25-30 psi on a stock VR6 for some years.....


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo (Norwegian-VR6)*

In a few Mk4 cars running 630's....
(this is rough a suggestion)
pump gas boost limit is 20-24psi (450+ whp) (no T3 turbos







)
on race gas we've run 26-30psi
Using what is know as 8.5:1 head spacer on otherwise stock motor.
-Jeff


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo (Jefnes3)*

20 - 24 psi on stock 8.5:1 12V engine..
That sounds like alot off fun. I asume you cant have ar 63 hotside turbo either on that setup


----------



## Euroports (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey I run a C2 42# 440cc and 8.5.1 heagasket and inline fuelpump I get 30psi on a T3T4 I run 11.70 at 116mpr C2 all the way some get low psi for me it is good


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_20 - 24 psi on stock 8.5:1 12V engine..
That sounds like alot off fun. I assume you cant have ar 63 hotside turbo either on that setup

Try an .81 P-trim T4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Full boost in the 4K range.
Zero boost below ~2.5K
A bit lazy for street use. (stock 02J 5sp gear box ratios a bit far apart)
Hell fast on top.
c'mon man swap up to the .82 already. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Euroports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euroports* »_Hey I run a C2 42# 440cc and 8.5.1 heagasket and inline fuelpump I get 30psi on a T3T4 I run 11.70 at 116mpr C2 all the way some get low psi for me it is good 

Send this to info Foffa....









-Jeff


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Euroports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euroports* »_Hey I run a C2 42# 440cc and 8.5.1 heagasket and inline fuelpump I get 30psi on a T3T4 I run 11.70 at 116mpr C2 all the way some get low psi for me it is good 

you sure you arent running that at 20psi? you can trap 116 with a lot less horsepower than that.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
you sure you arent running that at 20psi? you can trap 116 with a lot less horsepower than that.

I believe most .63 T3 equipped Vr's are under 400whp at 20psi.
(torque is high though)
42# inj. are the hp limiter so we know the power is ~low-mid 400s
regardless of how much boost it takes to get there.
Mike Bobelak is running ~12.16 @ 122-123 
~20psi, .63 t3/t04E VR6
11.7 is 'bit' quicker than 12.2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It is what it is man.









-Jeff


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo (Jefnes3)*

It will get a GT35R AR82 this summer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just need the SQS thing to work first.


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:14 PM 1-6-2008_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo (Norwegian-VR6)*

if you go with 35R get the the 1.06.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ask in the FI forum: there are a few 1.06 GT3582R VRt's around...

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_if you go with 35R get the the 1.06.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ask in the FI forum: there are a few 1.06 GT3582R VRt's around...

-Jeffrey Atwood

Definitely go with the 1.06. I can't imagine how early the .82 would come on.


----------



## Euroports (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
you sure you arent running that at 20psi? you can trap 116 with a lot less horsepower than that.
 Yes I did that pass at 20psi on a kinetic T3T4 STAGE 3 setup but I got it to run 30pis for the next time at the track and a new C2 SRI and turbo GT4088R 1.06a/r .







its on you tube










_Modified by Euroports at 6:15 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Euroports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euroports* »_ Yes I did that pass at 20psi on a kinetic T3T4 STAGE 3 setup but I got it to run 30pis for the next time at the track and a new C2 SRI and turbo GT4088R 1.06a/r .







its on you tube









_Modified by Euroports at 6:15 PM 1-7-2008_

so you're saying you're using the 42 program with a 4088 at 30psi?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

/thread. 
bull **** slinging in here.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
so you're saying you're using the 42 program with a 4088 at 30psi?









Hey now... He *could* be doing it. At 20:1 lean.


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo (Jefnes3)*

so when can we get the 630 tune for the mk3 12v vr6


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

16psi + methanol + stock compression + 160k miles on the engine = awesome.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Jeff hurry and get this out, the new turbo is still just stretching its legs


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Mike Bobelak is running ~12.16 @ 122-123 
~20psi, .63 t3/t04E VR6

-Jeff


On you tube:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=HsVqkNdh_Ok


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Definitely go with the 1.06. I can't imagine how early the .82 would come on. 

Full boost at 4000
That isn't what I call early.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
Full boost at 4000
That isn't what I call early.


So the 1.06 will be even later... How does the power come Kev?
I have full boost at 3200 with the T04S ar63 right now...
And it comes on pretty nice.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
Full boost at 4000
That isn't what I call early.



I'm 100% on at 4100.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
Full boost at 4000
That isn't what I call early.



2.5" exhaust on a VRT is not what I would call 'hi-flow'.









-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

2.5" exhaust on a VRT is not what I would call 'hi-flow'.









-Jeffrey Atwood

ZING.


----------



## [email protected]@stvr6 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo (Noobercorn)*

I really hope you guys who are requesting the 630cc MK3 12v File are getting ready for a group buy on performance axles for your 02m swaps


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo ([email protected]@stvr6)*

I wish there was going to be a group buy for that. That's the last expensive part I need for my 02M swap. I already have the tranny, 6puck clutch, L/W flywheel, and materials to make the mount. Oh yeah... I also want to put a LSD in it sometime. Don't know when a stock one will blow.


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Try an .81 P-trim T4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Full boost in the 4K range.
Zero boost below ~2.5K
A bit lazy for street use. (stock 02J 5sp gear box ratios a bit far apart)
Hell fast on top.
c'mon man swap up to the .82 already. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff

sounds like my turbo.garrett 72mm with a p-trim and 81 back t4 on ceneter, although my new turbo is going to be the new pt6776 dbb with a tangental housing and prob a .96 back. basically a pore mans 37r


----------



## [email protected]@stvr6 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo ([email protected]@stvr6)*

These guys are gonna need it! everyone want to make over 450whp but don't realize the limits of there 02A/02J tranny design


----------



## Euroports (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
so you're saying you're using the 42 program with a 4088 at 30psi?








 I did that by runing one stock injector on a MSD RPM switch. At 4500rpm it comes on and makes it rich I did not go to the track on this new setup yet it works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo ([email protected]@stvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]@stvr6* »_These guys are gonna need it! everyone want to make over 450whp but don't realize the limits of there 02A/02J tranny design

I did 2930 miles in a rebuild 02A with Peloquin.. From 10 - 20 PSI.. Then a big SNAP.. Parts coming out with the gear oil...








VRT with 02M and Peloquin++ I guess can do that easy, all day long..
But SQS kit is gonna be my way off doing it.
Time will show how.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
So the 1.06 will be even later... How does the power come Kev?
I have full boost at 3200 with the T04S ar63 right now...
And it comes on pretty nice.

I lied. I checked this morning on the way to work and it's hitting my max boost (11psi) at 3600ish rpm. I tend to look at the AFR and EGT gauges more than boost and rpm.
I personally feel the 0.82 is spot on for a daily driver. It's spooling from 2500ish rpm and if you mash it anywhere past 3K, you fly, and it keeps going to 7K no problem.
But of course, unless you have a big hot side, 3" exhaust and a minimum of 20psi boost, you don't have a VRT at all as far as some people on here are concerned


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Regarding 630cc file for VR6 12V Turbo (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

2.5" exhaust on a VRT is not what I would call 'hi-flow'.









-Jeffrey Atwood

Yes Jeffrey, what ever you say


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_16psi + methanol + stock compression + 160k miles on the engine = awesome.

16psi on stock compression???








Shouldn't that = boom?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (04RSR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04RSR32* »_
16psi on stock compression???








Shouldn't that = boom?

only if you believe what you read on vortex. higher boost on stock compression is easily possible with proper cooling and monitoring of knock, timing, IAT, etc..


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

Nope. I run it daily and I drive my car pretty hard too so it sees that much boost every day.
With enough cooling it runs fine. I haven't done anything to my engine either. Stock 160k mile pistons, rings, block, rods, crank, bearings, valves, seals, etc.
The only thing that has been replaced in the motor were the lifters, cams, valve springs, and valve spring retainers because I upgraded cams. Also did the chains not to long ago but that doesn't really count. The "safe" limit is somewhere near 8-10psi on stock compression with no intercooler. I am guessing 11-14 with some kind of intercooler. It all depends on it's efficiency, and then more if you have more cooling but it of course isn't the safest to run this high with stock compression. If my methanol runs out while I'm in boost then I've got major problems.


----------

